# Formula 1 in Abu Dhabi -TV



## Kev2lowe (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know places where they show the formula 1 races live in Abu Dhabi. I do not have a tv at present and it would be good to catch the race somewhere along with other f1 followers. 

I live in Mushrif area so somewhere nearby would be preferable.

Thanks


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

You could catch it online on lshunter.tv


----------

